# wince 5 youtube problem



## porecberlin (Sep 23, 2010)

I have netbook with wince 5 os and I need some flash program to watch youtube or some new videos.Can somebody help me?thanks


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Can you give me some information about your OS, is it a linux, unix, solaris, or other OS. Other than that can you tell me what type of file system it uses, ie. .deb, .rpm, unix, solaris, exe. Then we can work on helping you better.

Cheers!


----------



## porecberlin (Sep 23, 2010)

netbook with os wince 5 can not play videos on youtube.help


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

How to Watch YouTube on Windows CE: http://www.ehow.com/how_6911028_watch-youtube-windows-ce.html


> 1. Download TCPMP on your Windows CE browser (http://www.etenblog.com/downloads/to/TCPMP0.72RC1.php).
> 
> 2. Double-click the file once the download has finished to begin installing the media player to your Windows CE device. If prompted for an installation directory, click "Main Memory."
> 
> ...


----------



## peoplesoft (Oct 10, 2010)

I have same 6.0 I was able to watch 3 or 4 times video with youtube viewer v116 and TCMCP but now it says file not found no matter which selection I make at youtube.com.


----------



## porecberlin (Sep 23, 2010)

*mini netbook 7 wince 5,0*

How can I put the new browser because with this ie 5 doesnt want to open youtube file?Where I can find softwer or browser for thi os wince 5? Can I change the os?


----------

